# Anney and Fisher pick up #2



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Just talked to Anney, Fisher picked up his second Master pass in Tennessee in a very tough Master test{ they don't play there }. Great job Anney and Fisher!
Jim


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Anney and Fisher!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Annie and Fisher!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

That's fantastic!!!!!!!! Go Anney and Fisher!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

WAY TO GO, ANNEY AND FISHER!! :appl:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Way to go Anney and Fisher!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooooo hoooooooo huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! Congratulations, Anney and Fisher!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

And Slater too!!! He got his third Junior pass!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job Anney and Slater!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Anney and Fisher (and Slater too)!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Jim is right they do NOT play around with their master tests up in Tennessee. They were HARD. 
I am quickly learning that Fisher does things two ways: Perfect or completely bombing. Friday morning he completely bombed the first series of the Friday test.
From then on out in all 3 series of the Saturday test, he was awesome. He stepped on every mark, and even got an ovation from the gallery on his water blind. I am so proud of my Fishie  
In contrast the Junior test (I only entered Slater on Saturday) was very very easy and Slater was like, this all ya got??


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! What a big accomplishment!


----------

